# Flea control



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 11, 2012)

Not a Hog Dog question but a dog question in general. I have 5 dogs and the fleas are getting rough. I can't afford the expensive "Frontline" type products what is the most bang for your buck in flea control on the dog???


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 11, 2012)

ortho tree and shrub or bayer tree and shrub.  Hold on and i'll get a link. same stuff as frontline/advantage and way cheaper


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.kdsblackmouthcurs.com/puppy_health

This has cleaned up a serious flea infestation at my place.  It works wonders and is cheap compared to the above you mentioned


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 30, 2012)

Gonna give the garlic pills a try this year. K-9 Units in Hapeville PD near Atlanta give them to there dogs. My mother inlaw is a dispatcher there.


----------



## johnf (Mar 31, 2012)

im using dominion tree and shrub.same as others above.had fleas in the past but not since i started program.like $18 i did 12 dogs for a year on half a bottle.


----------



## coolerman (Apr 2, 2012)

Lime Lime Lime and more Lime I cover my dog pens and surrounding area 3 or 4 times a summer and have very few fleas Im not a scientists but I got this from my granddaddy it has something to do with  changing the PH in the ground and its undesireable to fleas and ticks ....it will wear out a weedeater though


----------



## benosmose (Apr 3, 2012)

The shrub and tree spray with that imiclid or however u spell it is the best thing i have ever used period thanks for posting that i have 15 happy flea free dogs now tell me how to eradicate dang stable flies they puttin a hurt on my animals.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Apr 3, 2012)

Check this out for the flies.

http://www.doghuntingworld.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1613


----------



## gatorhater (Apr 3, 2012)

We used the shrub and tree stuff and in 2 days all the fleas were gone. Thank you very much for the inexpensive solution to our flea problem. The frontline just was working very good towards the end of the 30 day period. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## iowa-boy (May 11, 2012)

my dog gottem bad last year. with just one i had to front line her. to keep em out of the house and all use cedar chips in the kennels and around the house. keeps em away.


----------



## wild hog (May 30, 2012)

arrendale,,  thanks for posting that up!!! went and got some this past weekend, appl it to the dogs within 24 hr they where some flea killing mech..lol.. i have spent tons of money on flea stuff and even have a pest control, comp come in and sray the yard and around pens,, again thanks


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 30, 2012)

wild hog said:


> arrendale,,  thanks for posting that up!!! went and got some this past weekend, appl it to the dogs within 24 hr they where some flea killing mech..lol.. i have spent tons of money on flea stuff and even have a pest control, comp come in and sray the yard and around pens,, again thanks



I just like to help people out.  It made a serious believer!


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 3, 2012)

7 dust. you can rub it on ur dog also. Dawn dish soap kills fleas that are on ur dogs if you bath them in it


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 3, 2012)

But the ortho tree and shrub turns them into flea killing machines for about a month. The dawn just kills what's on them at the time. 7 dust helps but doesn't hold a candle to the tree and shrub


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 3, 2012)

Purchased this for my dogs. In 30 minutes or less fleas were dying and falling off the dogs. This stuff is death on fleas. 

Next question, Can this be used on cats?

Thanks


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 5, 2012)

X8 or 9 on the Tree and Shrub. For instant flea killing while bathing, use Pine Sol or any generic pine oil, rub it in and it's over shortly.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep the ortho works. I use dawn and sevin for the young pups if I have any.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

I used spectricide in the yard.  Hartz upholstery and carpet spray in the house and K9 Advatix ii on the dogs.  Been a week and fleas are outta there!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 5, 2012)

Gordon's " Grub no more "....Imidacloprid 1.47%.....Bought 2 large bottles from TSC last year on close-out for $4 a bottle. Use regularly on 2 dogs and still have over half of the 1st bottle left.....


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jun 14, 2012)

*Cat?*



Jim Ammons said:


> Purchased this for my dogs. In 30 minutes or less fleas were dying and falling off the dogs. This stuff is death on fleas.
> 
> Next question, Can this be used on cats?
> 
> Thanks



I hope its a pet BOBCAT


----------



## hoghunter2359 (Jul 12, 2012)

the fleas are use to the 7 dust were i live thats all my grandpa used.now it dont kill them guess i will try the tree & shrub.


----------

